# Stolen APC On The Loose



## Centermass (Jun 6, 2018)

Or was anyway. Evidently, a soldier took it from Ft. Pickett, VA. 






Comment of the night.....


----------



## AWP (Jun 6, 2018)

Marvin Heemeyer is unimpressed.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 6, 2018)

Probably just a Cav Scout who was feeling bullied.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 6, 2018)

Some NG units' AT just created a 20year war story.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 6, 2018)

The E4 Mafia is really slacking but the 2LT Corps is taking this to Savage Level 10.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 6, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> The E4 Mafia is really slacking but the 2LT Corps is taking this to Savage Level 10.


Positive ID on the thief yet?


----------



## CDG (Jun 6, 2018)

LT in the VA ARNG.

Soldier who led police chase in armored vehicle charged with driving under influence of drugs - CNN


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 6, 2018)

CDG said:


> LT in the VA ARNG.
> 
> Soldier who led police chase in armored vehicle charged with driving under influence of drugs - CNN


LOL, 

1Lt who was prior enlisted (with the IL NG)

11 years down the tube.

PTSD Claim in 3,2,1.........


----------



## Gunz (Jun 6, 2018)

Florida has a place for this officer.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 6, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2088133234807889


----------



## Teufel (Jun 6, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Or was anyway. Evidently, a soldier took it from Ft. Pickett, VA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Early promote.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 6, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> PTSD Claim in 3,2,1.........



He’s set up for it...

Yabut is a first lieutenant and has more than 11 years of service, the Virginia National Guard said. He deployed to Afghanistan from 2008 to 2009 with the Illinois National Guard.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 6, 2018)

Somewhere in this guy's CoC is a VMI guy going "oh what the fuck."


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 6, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> Somewhere in this guy's CoC is a VMI guy going "oh what the fuck."



I'm sure lots of people are saying that and I'm also sure they're not thinking their education is relevant when they do.


----------



## 256 (Jun 6, 2018)

When guys claim PTSD and they investigate that claim, why can’t they find the grumpy training room NCO that says, “that dude didn’t do shit!”?


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 6, 2018)

256 said:


> When guys claim PTSD and they investigate that claim, why can’t they find the grumpy training room NCO that says, “that dude didn’t do shit!”?


Sometimes they do, getting the VA and DoJ to do something is another story.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 6, 2018)

I agree, but do we know this guy didn't do shit?


----------



## AWP (Jun 6, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Florida has a place for this officer.



As a former FLARNG officer, this is a true statement.


----------



## 256 (Jun 6, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Sometimes they do, getting the VA and DoJ to do something is another story.



Is an investigation common for VA claims? It seems it would be some what simple to find out the who, what, where and when of these things. Maybe a discussion for another thread.


----------



## AWP (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks like he is an Engineer, though the article has him as "Yahut" instead of "Yabut."

Virginia Soldier May Have Had Bigger Plans For Drug-Fueled Rampage In Stolen Armored Vehicle

Yahut is presently the commander of the Headquarters Company of the 276th Engineer Battalion, a Virginia Army National Guard Unit. He has been in the U.S. military for more than a decade and deployed with the Illinois National Guard to Afghanistan between 2008 and 2009.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 7, 2018)

AWP said:


> Marvin Heemeyer is unimpressed.




I'd forgotten just how freaky the Killdozer story was. 

marvin heemeyer

Marvin Heemeyer - Wikipedia


----------



## Gunz (Jun 7, 2018)

edit


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 7, 2018)

Meh, been done already:





Well, it was impressive....but he could have stolen an aircraft:

4 times enlisted troops stole planes from the flightline


----------



## Teufel (Jun 7, 2018)

Oh it was a lieutenant? Poor guy just got lost.


----------



## 256 (Jun 7, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Oh it was a lieutenant? Poor guy just got lost.



Well played, well played indeed. LT, all you have to do is look at your map and shake the closest tree to you...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 7, 2018)

So many times I thought about fucking some shit up...but then I soberedup.

Cocaine is a hellova drug!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 8, 2018)

1st LT as a Company Commander, 0-3 slots must be over-strength Company commander steals armored vehicle from National Guard base, police say

This is a funky tale.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 8, 2018)

Teufel said:


> Oh it was a lieutenant? Poor guy just got lost.



Lol. This is why we have enlisted drivers.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 8, 2018)

He's not the hero we deserve, but he's the hero we've got:

Joyride: How One Lieutenant Just Became The Military's Most Unlikely Folk Hero • The Havok Journal


----------



## Gunz (Jun 8, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> He's not the hero we deserve, but he's the hero we've got:
> 
> Joyride: How One Lieutenant Just Became The Military's Most Unlikely Folk Hero • The Havok Journal




There's a little demon inside us all that would love to drive a tank and crush things. I also have a fantasy of shooting out all the windows of a skyscraper with a Ma Deuce. If I ever do it, please delete this post.


----------



## Kaldak (Jun 8, 2018)

Please record that on video. I'll blur your face.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 8, 2018)

There was a Marine OR who stole an A4 in the 80s who was also revered from most accounts.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 8, 2018)

He's driving it like he stole it.......


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Jun 8, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> There was a Marine OR who stole an A4 in the 80s who was also revered from most accounts.



It was a great story.

All Counts Dropped Against Marine for Jet Fighter Joy Ride


----------



## CallsignTIMBER (Jun 9, 2018)

Proud parent moment!


----------



## DozerB (Jun 10, 2018)

New President of the One-Bar Association. Make this man a General.


----------

